# Buddys been at it again!!



## DONNA

Imagine my surprise as i went upstairs to find Buddy with my sons CF tablets,he had managed to get the lid off them and there were creon tablets all over the floor.I crept up slowly but as usual he gave me that naughty look and grabbed one and swollowed it.

He ran off then and i quickly picked them up then in a panic i counted the tablets (thankgod it was a new tub so i knew how many should be in there ) yes he'd only swollowed the one.

Thank god for the internet i ran downstairs and looked it up to see if i should be rushing him to the vets ,well you can imagine my surprise when i read that some dogs with pancreatic conditions are put on excatly the same tablets as my son !! would you believe it?? they just replace the missing enzyme which breaks down fat .

Alls well that ends well dx


----------



## marzy

bless 
they can be rascals at times 
glad all is well
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
marzy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh no Donna. They are so mischievious. Luna managed to get into the chicken run yesterday. Well, the chicken hid from her whilst she ran around like a mad hatter and was so pleased with herself when I finally got hold of her and dragged her out, black from the mud and smelling like poo!

They do like to keep us on our toes. Thank goodness the tablets weren't dangerous for him.

Harri x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Oh Buddy! .......

Karen xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Buddy so reminds me of my nephew, it wasn't so much that Tom looked for trouble, it just always seemed to find him!  Like Buddy, he was always a big lad (now fully grown at 6'4") very handsome and so easy to love. They all have their own unique and special characters don't they? 
:ilmc:


----------

